# Why is there an image size limit for linked avatars?



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm trying to upload an avatar but I can't get my filesize small enough. This leads me to the question. Why is there a filesize limit when I am hosting the image on my own webspace?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> I'm trying to upload an avatar but I can't get my filesize small enough. This leads me to the question. Why is there a filesize limit when I am hosting the image on my own webspace?


It shouldn't be an issue unless you're trying to upload the image to the forum server.

Are you using an image hosting service...? Sometimes the image hosting service will not allow "hot linking".


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you want to post a copy of your photo/file here, I will run it through Photoshop and shrink the file size using a couple of different methods. Then I'll repost them here, and then you can choose the one you want to use.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Fixed it. I'm just stupid.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> Fixed it. I'm just stupid.


Glad you got it fixed... :smt023


----------

